# Isn't there a trim setting to correct chain run on Giant TCR Advanced Pro 1 (2018) ??



## KiloKilo7 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,

I just test drove a Giant TCR Avdvanced Pro 1 2018. Love the ride, but while the chain is on the the large front chain ring, I experienced chain rub on the front derailleur for the 3 lowest (largest) cassette gears. I went to engage the trim to relieve the chain rub, but there was little if any trim affect. I asked the bike mechanic to adjust, and he tried but then said "that is just the way it is".

I **know crossing chaining is not ideal** for long periods, but every other bike I have ridden allows you to simply engage the trim to eliminate chain rub. 

Thoughts? Anyone experience this on their TCR? Or is it time to find a new mechanic?


----------



## gloverb103 (Apr 30, 2018)

The only trim function on the 8000 Ultegra remains a single micro-click of the front derailleur shifter lever. When the derailleur tension is properly adjusted it works pretty well in my experience. Just the right amount of tension to avoid rub on the outboard side of the front derailleur when you're on the smallest rear cogs will create just the right amount of space on the inside of the front derailleur for minimal rub when you're on the largest 3 cogs. I very rarely feel the need to trim the front derailleur when I'm temporarily cross chaining like that because when set up correctly I just don't have much if any rub. For reference I'm on a 2020 TCR Advanced Pro Team Disc but still has 8000 ultegra components


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It doesn't sound like your mechanic tried very hard, chain rub should be avoidable, certainly on 2nd and 3rd cog. If you want to try yourself, get the Shimano tech docs on derailleur setup and just follow step-by-step, my guess is you will have no issue.

Otherwise, take to a professional who's willing to do the work. Might cost you $10-20.

https://si.shimano.com/#/en/search/Series?name=ULTEGRA&generation=R8000&type=ROAD


----------

